# 48 day old bearded dragon eggs dimpling and callapsing



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi my bearded dragon eggs are on day 48 and so far have done great. 21 were laid but lost 2 sadly. Anyway the other 19 are all fertile and doing well. Today a couple of the eggs have started to dimple and sink in . Is 48 days too soon to start hatching or is this possible. The temp in the incubator is 85 degrees and the humidity is at 75%. also how soon after the eggs dimpling does hatching usually occur. This is my first time breeding these amazing lizards so any help on this would be very much appreciated.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

hey,

we have had some hatch early tis not uncommon for this to happen, sometimes temps can fluctuate.

cheers kim


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

a couple more of the eggs have callapsed today been keeping a close eye on them as i think now maybe they are getting ready to hatch. Im sooo excited will post pics as soon as anything starts to happen


----------

